# Football Is Back



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

All right all you football fans. Lets get ready. Sunday August 9,2009 we have are first PRE-SEASON game. It will be the Bills and the Titans. So are we ready for some football?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Packers crushing the Bears on regular Season Opening Day at Lambeau....YEAH!

It doesn't get better than this....counting down the days.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Sports programming forum.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Packers Family Night scrimmage will be broadcast again this year? I think it's Saturday night.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

TJStaar said:


> Does anyone know if the Packers Family Night scrimmage will be broadcast again this year? I think it's Saturday night.


On NFL Network - Monday 8/10/09 at 8:00pm et.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Since the Sunday game is at the Titans, I assume we'll also see some sort of tribute to Steve McNair either before the game or at halftime.

I usually avoid pre-season games for the most part... but on that basis alone I plan on tuning in to see what they do for him.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been waiting for this since..... the Superbowl.:lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Im ready. Not super excited that its preseason but glad some football will be back on. I just wish that the pre season was included in our package so we could still see all the games. Guess in preseason they are not all on Sunday's though.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Im ready. Not super excited that its preseason but glad some football will be back on. I just wish that the pre season was included in our package so we could still see all the games. Guess in preseason they are not all on Sunday's though.


ALL pre-season games will be broadcast on the NFL Network in HD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> I have been waiting for this since..... the Superbowl.:lol:


You mean the last one where the Steelers really didn't get the last touchdown per the various replays that showed only one foot touched down in the end zone? :lol::lol:

That should spur some dialog.

By the way.....I'm a Packer fan....so could actually care less....but it should give you Steeler and Cardinal fans fodder to discuss....


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Im ready. Not super excited that its preseason but glad some football will be back on. I just wish that the pre season was included in our package so we could still see all the games. Guess in preseason they are not all on Sunday's though.


You ALREADY have your wish. See this thread HERE, in this forum, post #16. You can see each and every Pre-Season game and you can see each one in HD. your wish has come true!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean the last one where the Steelers really didn't get the last touchdown per the various replays that showed only one foot touched down in the end zone? :lol::lol:
> 
> That should spur some dialog.
> 
> By the way.....I'm a Packer fan....so could actually care less....but it should give you Steeler and Cardinal fans fodder to discuss....


Yeah, that's the game:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> Yeah, that's the game:lol:


I bet the Arizona folks are pumped for this season.

I remember seeing (on the web) a copy of the *full front page blowup *on the newspaper in Arizona, showing the feet of the Pittsburgh receiver where both feet were clearly *NOT* touching the ground. Some of the Steelers even joked about it in interviews after the game...so they likely know they got away with one.

But not caring about either team...yes....I'm looking forward to the NFC Central race.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> By the way.....I'm a Packer fan....so could actually care less....


The Packers are actually one of my favorite teams as well. They are going to have their hands full in that division this year(even more so than last year), minus Detroit of course. The Bears are going to be REAL tough and the Vikings will be competitive as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dave29 said:


> The Packers are actually one of my favorite teams as well. They are going to have their hands full in that division this year(even more so than last year), minus Detroit of course. The Bears are going to be REAL tough and the Vikings will be competitive as well.


Yup.

8-8 could win that division this year.


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

all teams are o-o. vikings are playing with percy harvin in some wild cat formations and maybe this will be a good year all comes down to the QB play?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You mean the last one where the Steelers really didn't get the last touchdown per the various replays that showed only one foot touched down in the end zone? :lol::lol:
> 
> That should spur some dialog.
> 
> By the way.....I'm a Packer fan....so could actually care less....but it should give you Steeler and Cardinal fans fodder to discuss....


or this. you can see the booth at NBC even put FLAG in the crawl.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> or this. you can see the booth at NBC even put FLAG in the crawl.


Ahhhh yes...the immaculate penalty.....:lol:

Looks like the only persons on the planet who missed that were the refs.


----------



## jam131 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea can't wait for football. Starting on sunday there will be games every week


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I absolutely loved the Titans throw back uniforms. Those helmets looked sharp, I love that color blue. And while I never cared for the standing still buffalo on the Bills helmet, there was something about it in combination with the jersey that I liked.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Uh...Steelers host Titans on Sept. 10 to open the Season. Football isn't back, it's still a month away. Pre-Season means nothing. Limit it to 2 games, play an 18 game Season, and have the SB President's Day weekend and integrate it into a National Holiday.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd much prefer an 18 game season with 2 preseason games to the current 16 game and 4/5 (some teams play 5) pre-season.

Alternatively, I'd be ok keeping 16 game and dropping to 2 pre-season.

The main thing to me is having 5 pre-season games that don't count and can only result in an injury that is bad.

If college students can manage a 12 game regular season with no exhibition games then it seems the pros can manage with just 2 to get in sync.

IF the NFL and TV want to keep the revenue stream up, that's where I could see them going to 18 and 2 rather than just dropping 2-3 altogether...

It's also kind of unfair that season ticketholders are semi-forced to buy the exhibition game tickets for games that don't count.

All that said... The fake punt-for-touchdown was kind of cool.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

The NFL has said they will definately stay at 20 games so it will either be:

16 reg + 4 pre
17 reg + 3 pre (i think this is the favorite)
18 reg + 2 pre

17 is perfect because it lends to 8 home, 8 away, 1 neutral (london, canada, mexico city etc).


----------



## chris vesuvio (Jul 5, 2007)

COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

dcowboy7 said:


> The NFL has said they will definately stay at 20 games so it will either be:
> 
> 16 reg + 4 pre
> 17 reg + 3 pre (i think this is the favorite)
> ...


Let's keep America's game on America's soil. It absolutely sickens me there are non exhibition NFL games played outside the country, and it's even worse my Bills are a part of that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It doesn't "sicken" me... but I do wonder what's the deal with the desire to have more international games.

International American football leagues haven't been in demand as far as I can tell. Yes, the one in London has sold out and gone well... but that's one game. I don't think a home team based in another country would do well right now... so the handful of games they want to do internationally during the regular season seem to me to be a temporary cash-grab that can punish teams who have to make the long trip and definitely punishes fans that lose the home game in their market.


----------

